# What is this



## Velma payne (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 16, 2021)

Not sure what this would have been used for other than some type of liquid.  Could have been for food product or a household product.  Someone may weigh in to identify it as it has a specific shape.


----------

